# #PI0461B: Supplemental Repair Required for HVAC Condenser Inoperative/Replacement Due



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

A TSB for dealing with installing the guard for the ac condensor to keep it from getting stone damage. 


*Subject:**Supplemental Repair Required for HVAC Condenser Inoperative/Replacement Due to Stone/Foreign Material Impact*


*Models:**2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze (LT and LS Trim Levels)*

[HR][/HR][HR][/HR]*This PI is being revised to add update information in the Recommendation/Instructions and Parts Information sections. Please discard PI0461A.*[HR][/HR][h=4]Condition/Concern[/h]Some customers may comment on any of the following conditions:

• A/C inoperative


• A/C will not blow cold air


• A/C blows hot


• Leaking refrigerant
The condenser may become inoperative due to frequent/heavy stone/foreign material impact.
[h=4]Recommendation/Instructions[/h]After replacing the condenser, install the condenser screen that snaps over the front of the existing condenser. This will prevent foreign material that comes through the front grille making contact with the new condenser causing damage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

To the Forum operators - can we get a new area specifically for TSBs and Recalls?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I asked my dealer if I could get the shield installed proactively and was told it would cost me $125. Too bad GM won't do it for free since it seems like a known design issue.

And if anybody knows the part number of the shield it would be helpful. Maybe I could just put it on myself.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I asked my dealer if I could get the shield installed proactively and was told it would cost me $125. Too bad GM won't do it for free since it seems like a known design issue.
> 
> And if anybody knows the part number of the shield it would be helpful. Maybe I could just put it on myself.


Even with the TSB in place? What happens if your ac breaks out of warranty because of this design flaw? Are you gonna have to sabotage your ac on purpose during warranty to get it installed and fixed? I'd Iike Stacy's opinion on this!


----------



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

If this is indeed a known issue GM needs to issue a recall and add the guard to all cars. I know for sure that my LTZ/RS doesnt have the shield.


----------



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

Mine just got a hole in it and is not covered at 68000 miles ...It is simply the last Chevy ill buy period .....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Intense said:


> Mine just got a hole in it and is not covered at 68000 miles ...It is simply the last Chevy ill buy period .....


File a NHTSA complaint. Include the PI number in the complaint.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

For the $16 the part costs, you can install it yourself and not worry about if and when your a/c goes out and who's going to pay.


----------



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

JerTM said:


> For the $16 the part costs, you can install it yourself and not worry about if and when your a/c goes out and who's going to pay.


I bought the parts ... it will be repaired this weekend... its one of many problem for this car!! I say POS!!!!!


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Intense said:


> I bought the parts ... it will be repaired this weekend... its one of many problem for this car!! I say POS!!!!!


AMEN, my 04 civic did the exact same thing, everything with wheels is a pos


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ragin Cajun said:


> If this is indeed a known issue GM needs to issue a recall and add the guard to all cars. I know for sure that my LTZ/RS doesnt have the shield.


Here's my take on GMs position to these "PI" issues-not sure what the PI stands for but think it's private information-probably somewhere in the fine print lawyer legalese it says "we reserve the right to improve the product" which equates to we will not improve prior built product IMO
Now it is nice the engineers come up with a fix but not so nice that GM refuses to apply it to previous built product
My experience involving the known problem of the trunk opening un-expectedly which involves replacing a relay, and a water leak that involves adding a deflector and involving GM customer care still boils down to the simple fact GM will not fix anything unless it can be diagnosed to actually have the problem, and in any of these cases--hole in AC condenser, water on floor, or stuff taken from your open trunk--your SOL, now tell me how you diagnose an improvement part bad ???
my return call from the dealer (after 1 week of waiting) pretty much summed up what I'm saying--in other words they will do nothing to improve past produced cars unless you happen to be a relative of the pope or president !! after dancing around with my issues I've decided to make and add my own water deflector and modify my keys to stop the trunk openings, going to take a lot less time that 2 trips to the dealer (total 160mi driving time) to only be told we can not fix it unless problem is diagnosed, kinda like fighting a traffic ticket that you know you were not in the wrong but will take a day of lost work to fight in court--I give GM wins--I'll fix it myself !!


----------



## Intense (Feb 13, 2013)

JerTM said:


> AMEN, my 04 civic did the exact same thing, everything with wheels is a pos


Everything with wheels may be a POS ..Just the Chevy Cruze may be a bigger one !! Mine is !!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

The civic and fits have had this problem for years over a number of model changes. My dealer was kind enough to install this for free. I offered to pay for the part but they covered everything both part and installation. ccasion14:


----------

